# If you could have one photography super power



## IntrepidB (Aug 10, 2015)

The options are self-explanatory, only one choice and only you could use it.


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2015)

Composition. Ultimately, that's what it comes down to for me. I could have perfect exposure, tack sharp focus (which is something that isn't exactly a priority for me anyway), stealthy, lightweight gear, even perfect "golden hour" lighting, and yadda yadda yadda, none of that matters without being able to see the picture that you want to take. On the other hand, you can have a technically-inferior shot that is memorable and timeless if you have the right eye for composition and are able to tell your story through that composition.

The other choices are skills that I could practice and become expert in, or gear that may or may not help me accomplish my goal. But composition...yes, it can be learned, but to go beyond the textbook rules and find the shot that is composed perfectly even if it breaks all the rules? That's a talent, not just a skill, and I'm not convinced it can be learned. I think you have it or you don't.


----------



## runnah (Aug 10, 2015)

Get paid (well) to shoot photos.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 10, 2015)

Photoshop god.  The rest would not matter.


----------



## Fred Berg (Aug 10, 2015)

If I was allowed to choose such a power, it would be the unsurpassable sense of timing.


----------



## Designer (Aug 10, 2015)

Marketing genius.  So that each and every one of my photographs would sell for a minimum of $50,000.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 10, 2015)

The ability to control dynamic range in poor conditions.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 10, 2015)

Invisibility. Because I'm kinda pervy like that.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 10, 2015)

unpopular said:


> Invisibility. Because I'm kinda pervy like that.




Was going to put that, but didn't want to excite Michelle.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Aug 10, 2015)

I really wish I was as steady with the camera in my hands as I was 30 years ago.....I would love to be able to nail focus like I did back then.....


----------



## ratssass (Aug 10, 2015)

...was torn between magical gear pocket,and ,perfect sports camera.....went with sport camera as low light is still a major struggle,over draggin' that heavy backpack that Pmedic sent me,and I filled......lol


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 10, 2015)

These skills mean nothing if your end-results still suck.  

Can't there be a "perfect photo every-time" choice?  I Choose that.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow.. wouldn't take any of those actually.  Me?  I'd go for super illumination.  Give me the power to get the perfect lighting on every shot with no accessories needed. 

That and a sammich would be nice.  But I'd settle for just the super light power.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 11, 2015)

I always daydream about having telekinesis so I could move my camera into compositions that I can see in my mind but are impossible in reality.

It's not a specific photography superpower. I just fantasize about it...a lot...Heh.


----------



## petrochemist (Aug 11, 2015)

Composition was very tempting but if I was never to miss the ideal angle for every possible super shot I'd never get anywhere 
Many of the options reduce the challenge of photography, which would probably make it less interesting for me this basically leaves a choice between the gear pocket & the ultimate lens, with the gear pocket I'd always be changing lenses so the ultimate lens for me. Assuming of course that it's IQ is good enough, it can cope with the extended range of wavelengths I often shoot in and it can focus close enough for the macro stuff...


----------



## Euphrasia Alekto (Sep 8, 2015)

Perfect MF for me. But aside from that, I wish to have a power where all the photos of the world will be saved directly to my hard drive. So I can see it as soon as I can. Imagine the worries I will have to secure all these photos if I move houses/offices. But surely, this power will be used to its full potential.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 24, 2015)

Personally I would want perfect composition, then stealth.




PropilotBW said:


> These skills mean nothing if your end-results still suck.
> 
> Can't there be a "perfect photo every-time" choice?  I Choose that.


 Well, perfect photo every time - thats kind of what skill #1 "perfect composition" does ... which is why it gets the most votes.




rexbobcat said:


> I always daydream about having telekinesis so I could move my camera into compositions that I can see in my mind but are impossible in reality.


 Are you aware of these new helicopters with cameras in them ?


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 24, 2015)

runnah said:


> Are you looking for a wife or just a couple of "casual encounters"?





Solarflare said:


> Personally I would want perfect composition, then stealth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are the costs of these helicopters nationalized, because if not, yup, telekinesis.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 24, 2015)

I choose the magic gear pocket because hypothetically you could learn all the other things, assuming you were the Highlander and not caught for time.

For the ultimate lense one does the weight of the ultimate lens get negated?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 24, 2015)

Wizard1500 said:


> I really wish I was as steady with the camera in my hands as I was 30 years ago.....I would love to be able to nail focus like I did back then.....


Try Jim beam

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 24, 2015)

The ability to hover at any height

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 26, 2015)

My only desire is to create a method or 'look' that ultimately gets named after me.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 26, 2015)

Creativity


----------



## Ian63 (Oct 25, 2015)

even tho I voted  for  invisibility... I would  have  to agree  with Jake337.... creativity!


----------



## b_twill (Oct 26, 2015)

What about the ability to always photograph wildlife from the front rather than the typical butt shot?


----------



## chuasam (Dec 6, 2015)

Ability to convince people to pay me huge sums of money and make art directors swoon.


----------



## oFUNGUSo (Dec 10, 2015)

wasn't even finished reading the title and i already thought 'invisibility'

though pervy reasons weren't the first thing that came to mind..........................that was second 

There's all kinds of places I would like to get into, get onto, get around etc that I just cant, or wont risk. I see a lot of kids who like to break laws and risk getting caught to take pictures, im jealous of lots of the pictures, but i have a family that counts on me, and I'm just not going to do stuff to get myself in trouble to take a picture. But if i had ultimate stealth? yeah theres a lot of shots id go get


----------



## Euphrasia Alekto (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh I know. To be able to compute in the blink of an eye. That'd sure help out with my work. But my audit management software is good so I probably shouldn't complain. :/


----------

